# I need mags for my 226-22LR



## bigdeutscher (Sep 25, 2011)

Where is the best and least expencive place to get mags for my 226 -22Lr
Is there any being made that will hold back the slide on the last round?
Deutsch


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

_Sig Sauer_ - Info | Facebook

See if anyone on here can help you.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

Sig does not make any of the .22 magazines that lock back the slide. It is designed that way. I believe there are aftermarket conversions that increase capacity and lock the slide.


----------

